
Show HN: Crondom - mathgladiator
http://crondom.com/
======
mathgladiator
This is my first real node.js product that I'm taking into production, and I'm
looking for feedback. Thank You.

Please try to break it since it is really fresh. I should have the /etc/init.d
stuff and a while true; do bash script set up, so it should come back if it
crashes. I would like to have it not crash, but if it does, then things should
come back online. It is using <https://github.com/mathgladiator/win> and
<https://github.com/mathgladiator/servy>

------
tjansen
I haven't bothered to register yet, but after looking at the site I don't
understand what it does. You say that it's a cron replacement. So is it a
software package that you sell? For which platforms? Or is it some kind of
SAAS that does something (like doing HTTP requests, or invoke something on my
server using some unspecified protocol)?

I honestly don't have any idea what it does. All I know is that it does
something in configurable intervals. I guess some additional info on the site
would be helpful :)

~~~
M1573RMU74710N
I think it's a way to schedule a visit from a dominatrix?

------
makuro
Why is it called Crondom? It sounds a bit like some form of 'protection' for
cron.

~~~
catshirt
I actually didn't even consider that far; I stopped after "why would you name
your product something like condom".

To be fair, it's a solid idea that I imagine would do well regardless of the
name. To continue being fair, it's hard to picture the name not being a point
of friction in at least _some_ scenarios For instance, picking the name out of
a list of possible choices. There are unfortunately likely more limiting
scenarios than that.

~~~
mathgladiator
I'll probably launch a better brand-name that's more family safe, but when I
thought up this name my gut instinct was a giant "YES, this is so awesome".

~~~
mike-cardwell
You're not selling to families. You're selling to sysadmins and developers.
Crondom is a perfect name.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
He's selling to sysadmins and developers many (most?) of whom will have to get
management approval to purchase. The name can definitely be a limiting factor
to sales.

------
alanh
Would be hilarious if the UI was a text box where it said “type a Crontab
line.”

Seriously though, sounds easy to use, if perhaps a bit overpriced for
something I’d mostly want to use on small or personal projects.

~~~
mike-cardwell
It strikes me as the sort of thing that should be one function of a much
larger app. Not a standalone app on its own. If the intention is to make it a
paid for service, I simply don't think it's worth paying for. Other people
might be willing to pay for it, but I'm not sure exactly who.

~~~
IgorPartola
Some of the features sound neat. The question in my mind is, how do the jobs
on the Crondom server trigger local scripts? Also the name is both cool and
terrible: it reads like condom everytime I glance at it.

------
npad
"10 Things you can do with crondom.com that you can't do with crontab: 1\. Run
a job every 7 minutes"

I thought you could just do:

    
    
      */7 * * * * whatever...

~~~
liuliu
I don't know. It feels like with this line, the job will be run at 7, 14, 21,
28, 35, 42, 49, 56, thus, between 56 and the next 7, you will have 11 minutes
interval. Not that familiar with crontab, I may be wrong here.

~~~
yycom
How else would you divide 60 by 7?

~~~
chriskelley
I think the idea is that instead of:

    
    
        7, 14, 21, 28, 35, 42, 49, 56,(11 min gap), 7, 14, etc
    

Crondom would run:

    
    
        7, 14, 21, 28, 35, 42, 49, 56, 3, 10, 17, 24, ..., n+7
    
    

OP correct me if I'm wrong with the intention of that bullet point.

~~~
mike-cardwell
If it's that important that a job runs at exactly 7 minute intervals, you
don't want to be relying on a remote service.

------
jarin
Hey, just a small thing but when trying to sign up it's saying my
me@robotmo.de email address is invalid.

------
cj
Side note: Registration rejects paton@bu.edu as an invalid email.

------
nicksergeant
Site seems to be down. Would love to check it out, though.

~~~
mathgladiator
I'm learning a lot about production node.js and what happens when things go
very wrong... Will blog about it.

------
m_eiman
Adding a bit of info about what I'd need to implement on my end would be
useful. I'm assuming that this will fetch a HTTP URL once per "hit"?

~~~
mathgladiator
I'll make that generally accessible from the landing page, and It's available
within the site.

<http://crondom.com/documentation>

(very hastily written)

------
jules
Awesome name. The site is down though. Edit: back up now.

------
jayeshsalvi
Can it do: Twit Goodbye when I die. ?

~~~
mathgladiator
No, but that does sound like an interesting service. ObitWatch

------
pshirishreddy
why not put an openID login. I find a lot of new review my app's but every app
I find points me to register as a new user. Why doesn't it use some thing like
openID where I can easily login to test it for my needs.

~~~
mathgladiator
I plan to add that to the standard win user system (
[https://github.com/mathgladiator/win/blob/master/pages/std.w...](https://github.com/mathgladiator/win/blob/master/pages/std.win/index.js)
).

